# 5th day LEGIT DNP but no sides?



## yuio

I'm on my 5th day of DNP at 400mg ED but i am getting no sides. No scale changes (could be water retention though). 
I am 100% sure it is not fake, and 99% sure it is real. from a reputable source and a friend who used the exact same brand got great results. 


last cycle I ran up to 750mg of another brand and got no results either. can someone tell me what's up?

diet is in check. 
any ideas on why im not feeling sides and does it mean it's not working? 
cheers


----------



## Stevethedream

Diet in check?  What exactly does ur diet and nutrition plan look like? What about ur training schedule?  How often do u train? Do u do any cardio? I only ask because I just got done with a 21 day run on 500mg a day and lost a pound a day. My diet was very much in check and I also did two a days during that period. I had to stop only because I started getting really bad carb cravings and couldn't control them any longer. Otherwise I would of ran it another week or two. Also some people don't ever experience the same sides that others may have had. I guess everyone is different.


----------



## yuio

im more wondering why im not experiencing sides.
500cal deficit. even split between fats and carbs after protein. 

on a daily undulating periodization, 5x a day. but im quite sure my training (and diet) is irrelevant as to why im not feeling sides - especially because i am eating carbs. 

im not very lean either but not fat. id say around 10-15% of my bodyweight of fat to lose till i'm stage lean. 

anyway im wondering if i could just be a non responder, but judging by how DNP works im very very doubtful this is the case, as DNP should work for everyone


----------



## Motivated

Are u using ****? As ur source?

I edited your post to remove source information. Please don't post source info outside the Uncensored forum and don't post source info of people who wish to remain private.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Motivated said:


> Are u using ****? As ur source?



You should edit that completely. !st, thats not very cool and 2ndly, this is not in the uncensored section...


----------



## Magical

Maintenance Man said:


> You should edit that completely. !st, thats not very cool and 2ndly, this is not in the uncensored section...



No doubt

And shit


----------



## SHRUGS

Ive only seen legit crystalized DNP in 250mg caps. The fact that you're running 400mgs is a red flag to me. You can't split caps to even run it at 400. This just sounds like a mess. You're experiencing no sides because its either not quality crystalized dnp from the spot or its just bunk. 
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Bro Bundy

do u feel warm maybe even hot inside..Do the cum test..jerkoff and look at your cum it should be a neon yellow..If not your legit dnp is bunk


----------



## Iron1

Brother Bundy said:


> do u feel warm maybe even hot inside..Do the cum test..jerkoff and look at your cum it should be a neon yellow..If not your legit dnp is bunk



If I remember right there is a color difference between crystal and powdered DNP.
The crystal is supposed to bring on more neon and the powder is more of a pastel.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Iron1 said:


> If I remember right there is a color difference between crystal and powdered DNP.
> The crystal is supposed to bring on more neon and the powder is more of a pastel.



yes i had the crystal ..My nut was neon yellow and i felt warm from the first few doses


----------



## curtisvill

the yellow nut is a bit strange but i had it when i ran dnp


----------



## MS1605

Brother Bundy said:


> do u feel warm maybe even hot inside..Do the cum test..jerkoff and look at your cum it should be a neon yellow..If not your legit dnp is bunk


Also taste it. It should taste like red gummy bears.


----------



## Get Some

If you don't feel your body temp rising on day 2 of DNP, it's fake. There could be some medical reason that does not allow DNP to work for you. But if that is the case I would imagine you have bigger issues than this.

750mg? Crystal? That's a right FUKK TON of DNP. If you take that much DNP and don't walk around feeling like your bathing in tabasco then something is wrong. The side effects of DNP are not dependent on a good diet, in fact they get worse the more carbs you consume. I can't use the stuff anymore because I break out in hives. Btw, you shouldn't expect much weight loss during the entire period you are using it. Weight comes off in bunches the following few weeks after due to loss of subq water


----------



## heir123

I am on day 7 of my first cycle of DNP.  I started with 200mg then to 400mg.  I did not really start feeling effects until today.  Now I have been on a low carb diet for 3 months, and do not eat many carbs (probably under 30 grams a day), I have no carb cravings, at least not yet.  I do eat a bunch of protein and fat.    You have to remember that DNP is not regulated, so there is no standard dose you can get in a capsule.  Just depends on the source.  Another way you can determine if your DNP is real is to sacrifice one capsule, open it up and stick a match to it.  DNP is used as an explosive and if it is real, it will act like gunpowder and have a pretty energetic burn off.  I tested mine that way yesterday since I wasn't having any side effects (and hadn't lost any weight during the first week).  I also have been fasting several days a week, and did yesterday, and boy, it was hard getting up this morning.  Not sure I can do any more fasting while on DNP cycle.  Anyway, I am not a body builder, doing this because I have hit a wall on my diet and wanted to break through it.


----------



## MoneyShot

I'd love to have DNP from the source you're using if you're not getting sides. I'm currently on it myself from a certain UK source and I feel like they add shit to it just so people can "feel" it more, which is really shitty because I won't last like this.


----------



## TheLupinator

Get Some said:


> If you don't feel your body temp rising on day 2 of DNP, it's fake.





^This is your answer in a nutshell... a neon yellow nut shell


DNP is an uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation. You burn more calories because energy is wasted as heat. No heat, no fat loss, shits bunk.


----------



## heir123

Man, today was crazy.  Not sure if I was actually sick (my daughter was sick last week and I took care of her) or if the dnp went out of control today.  I am on a low carb diet and the side effects of the dnp have been minimal, but today, I got an internal temp of over 103!  Only taking 400mg of powered dnp a day and still no carbs, and it is the carbs that creat the thermogenic effect.  Just now I realized, I was thinking net carbs, not gross carbs, and I had a protien shake loaded with chia seeds.  Still it wasn't near as many carbs as normal diet and shouldn't have caused the runaway temp.  But cut dosage anyway to be on safe side.


----------



## heir123

I quit my first cycle of DNP because I had temp of 103 for over 2 days and broke out in a rash that looked like sunburn.  Took a few days for rash to go away.  But after a week I tried it again, this time using anti-histamine to avoid the rash (though other threads say the rash is a 1 time event).  This time I decided to eat some carbs, really I don't notice much more heat that I did on low carb diet, but I do have more energy.  Not sure how long I will stay on carbs (probably to get me through Christmas), but honestly, i've lost my taste for them.  I can get all the sweets I need from sugar free jello and heavy cream whipped together!  Will see how it goes this time.


----------



## TheLupinator

heir123 said:


> ...and it is the carbs that creat the thermogenic effect.




DNP will make you generate heat even without carbs. I think you're misunderstanding how DNP works


----------



## Beefcake

How does DNP work?  I sweated my ass off doing a tren cycle.  All day, all night sweating my ass off, never again.  I can't imagine doing a cycle of DNP if it's nearly as bad as tren.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Beefcake said:


> How does DNP work?  I sweated my ass off doing a tren cycle.  All day, all night sweating my ass off, never again.  I can't imagine doing a cycle of DNP if it's nearly as bad as tren.



night sweets on dnp are alot worse then the tren sweats..alot worse


----------



## TheLupinator

Beefcake said:


> How does DNP work?  I sweated my ass off doing a tren cycle.  All day, all night sweating my ass off, never again.  I can't imagine doing a cycle of DNP if it's nearly as bad as tren.




In the simplest terms we eat food, break it down, and use it to form ATP. ATP is the energy used by cells. DNP makes your body less efficient at synthesizing ATP by allowing protons (H+) to be leaked across the mitochondrial membrane. Protons are released as heat instead of being used for creating ATP. Now your body needs more food to create the same amount of ATP.


----------



## Beefcake

Not something I would want to do, however a lb a day is very impressive but then you have to fight off being hungry right.


----------



## TheLupinator

Beefcake said:


> Not something I would want to do, however a lb a day is very impressive but then you have to fight off being hungry right.


Not in my experience. Lots of people get sugar cravings. Personally I got salt cravings, but it wasn't a deep hunger, as if I was starving. Just very hot and had zero cardio. I never got winded from tren, but DNP is a whole other story.


----------



## heir123

Not necessarily, most people say the carbs are what crank up the heat, but you are correct, they don't really play a role.  (9It also didn't make sense to me that you need the carbs (makes it more like Ally or something).  So I tested it, ran week 1 on low carb died and week 2 on regular carb diet.  There was a difference.  Wasn't heat, but rather, I had more energy eating carbs, didn't feel as lethargic as a low carb diet, and I mean it is a noticeable difference.  i am back on low carb and more tired that eating carbs.  But I feel better on low carb than standard carb diet.
this time I am sweating a lot more, not soaking my shirt, but you can feel the wet hair in the back of my head and my skin itches (no rash this time, I think it is just related to the heat).  I do like to go out in the cold now though.  This cycle I also started out taking an antihistamine like others suggested (cause I broke out the first time), but after about 10 days on it I started getting an upset stomach, which turned out to be a side effect of the antihistamine.  So I quit taking that and the rash hasn't returned.  Only a day or two left this time.  I will say I did get more of the standard side effects, the heat (not really more than 2 degrees above normal though), sweating, insomnia, but it just has been annoying not intolerable.


----------



## SHRUGS

Dude your DNP is bunk as fuk and that's that. Who knows, maybe even some weird underdosed mysterious product. You should not keep taking that product. That's just my advice....
!SHRUGS!


----------

